# Boost Controller?



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

Has anyone ever installed or know anything about the HKS variable boost controller? My instructions tell me to connect the other side of the valve to a compressor suction pipe, what is that?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That sounds like the pipe that goes from Filter->MAF->turbo but there should be no reason at all it needs to go there.

see if you can adapt these instrustions for the Z. http://users2.ev1.net/~jboykin/MBCinstall.htm


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Boost Controller.*



asleepz said:


> That sounds like the pipe that goes from Filter->MAF->turbo but there should be no reason at all it needs to go there.
> 
> see if you can adapt these instrustions for the Z. http://users2.ev1.net/~jboykin/MBCinstall.htm


I followed those instructions and everything seems to be working. Thx.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Awesome! Now enjoy some more boost!


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Boost.*



asleepz said:


> Awesome! Now enjoy some more boost!


He he... it feels so much faster.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

wats the best way to get to the hoses you need to get to with the ac in the way. can you reach these from under the car ?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> wats the best way to get to the hoses you need to get to with the ac in the way. can you reach these from under the car ?


Yea you can reach it from the bottom, but its a real pain in the you know what. I dont know about the T3, but I couldnt reach the turbo-side of the hose on the T25 no matter how hard I tried. I ended up just un plugging the Wastegate side and attaching another hose to it with a brass fitting and ran that to the boost controller.

Also, the nipple from the wastegate points straight down, so you have to attach that hose there from under the car and run it up with a wire or something.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

*T3.*



hondakillerZX said:


> wats the best way to get to the hoses you need to get to with the ac in the way. can you reach these from under the car ?


The only way to get to it is from under the car with out taking anything off. On the T3 it’s nearly impossible. Luckily the lines were already ran for me when I bought the car.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

*HKS (VBC)*

It ends up I'm just retarded. I thought my boost controller was working but its not. Dose anybody know how to install a Variable Boost Controller? I finally figured out how the valve works but I can not figure out what line to cut into for the compressor suction source. The VBC is installed inline with the hose that leads to the pressure side of the wastegate and the other side of the VBC is a vent. If anybody knows anything about this please contact me. Thanks.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

How did you "think" it was working then. Please tell me you have a aftermarket boost gauge.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

I installed an Automeeter sport-compt Boost gauge a long time ago. It doesn’t matter why I thought it was working. I just need to talk to somebody who knows about Variable boost controllers. Thanks.


----------

